# Rotten apples



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I find this newest story absolutely revolting. It appears that a group of army soldiers killed an entire family of Iraqi citizens in revenge, including women and children.

http://news.independent.co.uk/world/mid ... 352819.ece



> The US military first claimed a roadside bomb had killed a US Marine, Miguel Tarrazas, along with 15 Iraqi civilians caught in the blast. Later, a military statement said "gunmen attacked the convoy with small-arms fire" and in returning fire the Marines killed eight insurgents.
> 
> But after Time presented the US military with what Iraqis said had happened, an official investigation found that 15 of the civilians had been deliberately killed by US soldiers.





> The Marines claim they heard shots coming from the direction of Waleed's house. They burst in to the house and Eman heard shots from her father's room. They then entered the living room, where the rest of the family was gathered. She said: "I couldn't see their faces very well - only their guns sticking in to the doorway. I watched them shoot my grandfather, first in the chest and then in the head. Then they killed my granny."
> 
> The US soldiers started shooting in to the corner of the room where Eman and her eight-year-old brother, Abdul Rahman, were cowering. The other adults in the room tried to protect the two children with their bodies and were all shot dead. Eman and her brother were both wounded.
> 
> "We were lying there, bleeding and it hurt so much. Afterwards some Iraqi soldiers came. They carried us in their arms. I was crying, shouting, 'why did you do this to our family?' And one Iraqi soldier tells me, 'we didn't do it. The Americans did it'."


If this is true, let them be weeded out and punished.

This comes at the same time as the hearings of an Abu Ghraib dog handler come to a close.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=1756214



> A U.S. Army dog handler has been sentenced to roughly 6 months in prison for abusing detainees at Baghdad's notorious Abu Ghraib jail, an Army spokeswoman said on Wednesday.
> 
> Sgt. Michael Smith, 24, will also have his rank reduced to private and must pay a $2,250 fine for using his unmuzzled dog to harass and threaten inmates at Abu Ghraib in 2003 and 2004, Army spokeswoman Shaunteh Kelly said.


It is people like these that give America a bad name. Their actions make Americans as a whole seem no better than the violent terrorists and insurgents which we are fighting.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Mt, How would you measure up against *ANY* of our brave Men and Women in uniform  ?
Maybe we should take a POLL on how many people here think you come to spread HOGWASH, you like POLLS don't you MT? But we won't because we already know what everyone else on here thinks. All that would serve is to embarrass you.
Why do you you post such inflamatory topics? to start mudd slinging?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Couldn't tell you if it was true or not, quit looking at the major news outlets for news a long time ago. There bottom lines are all profite and ideology, not telling the truth to the people.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT rest assured ... as proved out in the Abu Ghraib incident ...

Folks who go wrong will get theirs ...

And since you believe so strongly GWB is in the wrong ... count him amoung them ...

That thought might help you sleep better at night


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Why do you you post such inflamatory topics? to start mudd slinging?


So you support such actions?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm not going to play your little game, I support our troops, period, fricking DOT.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sad, the libs are lickin their chops.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Why do you you post such inflamatory topics? to start mudd slinging?
> 
> 
> So you support such actions?


MT seriously... get a life.. You are NOW really trying harder to pick a fight. You are on your last legs in the forums if this stuff keeps up...

Obviously no law abiding American either here or wearing a uniform overseas supports those actions.

Once again you choose to believe certain news stories however conveniently choose to ignore other news sources when they don't fit your agenda.

I"ve largely stayed away from ridiculing you, however you are beginning to get on more and more people's nerves like me. Post articles and debate them effectively. Quit trying to pick fights unless your goal is to become banned. You already have 1 foot in the proverbial grave. Careful you might slip....

Ryan

.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What is the difference between my post and a debate thread?

You claim that no American would want to see such things happen, yet I believe ABBK just did. I am questioning him on this.

I have seen no news stories discredit these as of yet. You might notice that I stated IF these stories were true that I would like to see the soldiers prosecuted.

It is a sad day when we cannot recognize a few despicable actions among our military men and women for fear of being called an anti-patriot.

I somehow feel that if I posted similar articles that agreed with your views, you wouldn't have a problem.



> I'm not going to play your little game, I support our troops, period, fricking DOT.


That wasn't the question. My question is simply, do you support actions such as revenge killings and torturing possible insurgents with dogs?


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"Once again you choose to believe certain news stories however conveniently choose to ignore other news sources when they don't fit your agenda. "

I suppose you are also, or else you wouldn't be arguing!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> What is the difference between my post and a debate thread?
> 
> You claim that no American would want to see such things happen, yet I believe ABBK just did. I am questioning him on this.
> 
> ...


*Bring your evidence to a court of law for them to decide.*

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 Posted: Wed Mar 22, 2006 8:27 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> "Once again you choose to believe certain news stories however conveniently choose to ignore other news sources when they don't fit your agenda. "
> 
> I suppose you are also, or else you wouldn't be arguing!!!


*WTF?* 
:drunk: :bartime:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

As I stated, if the stories end up being true, I hope the offenders are prosecuted to the best abilities of the justice system.

My question, however, was whether or not you supported such answers. Again, do you support revenge killings and torture using dogs by the military on suspected insurgents?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It's sad to see that Liberals only care about others only when there is something for them. They don't care about the people in Iraq because it won't buy them any votes over here. They only see this as a way to flame the current president to give themselves a better chance in the next election regardless if true or not. Money spent on the war means less money for social programs to buy votes for them.

MT, you seem to post anything you can to discredit the military and current government. Please do not PM me and bad mouth others on this site anymore. It's childish.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> As I stated, if the stories end up being true, I hope the offenders are prosecuted to the best abilities of the justice system.
> 
> My question, however, was whether or not you supported such answers. Again, do you support revenge killings and torture using dogs by the military on suspected insurgents?


Bring your evidence to a court of law for them to decide.

I like Regan's saying..."I don't answer


> what if


questions.
Just so you can play with words........SORRY I NOT PLAYING YOUR SILLY RAINDEER GAMES!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I maintain certain priorities. The American people come first. Liberating Iraq at the cost of American lives and America's pocketbook, all while taking the focus off of the war on terror is not worth it in my book.

I thought we had quite a nice discussion about McCain in PMs, but I suppose that is for you to decide.

ABBK I simply wanted to know your position on the issue, since you seemed to support these actions in your first post on this thread. You do not have to answer the question, but not all situations in life can be answered with silence or a decree of "I support our troops."

All the best, Tiger


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I maintain certain priorities. The American people come first. Liberating Iraq at the cost of American lives and America's pocketbook, all while taking the focus off of the war on terror is not worth it in my book.
> 
> I thought we had quite a nice discussion about McCain in PMs, but I suppose that is for you to decide.
> 
> ...


DO you even know the facts of the case you want me to make judgement on? :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I asked you if you defend such actions, not the case.

I know the case no farther than the reading that I presented, hence why I said if they are true.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I asked you if you defend such actions, not the case.
> 
> I know the case no farther than the reading that I presented, hence why I said if they are true.


What were the RULES OF ENGAGEMENT? DON'T KNOW DO YA?
I don't support breaking the law, but I support our troops so that should answer all your silly little questions.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT, I thought our discussion of McCain was fine. I just didn't care for the references made about others on this site.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I also support our troops and can realize that at times in situations of unimaginable terror, bad things can occur, right or wrong. It all depends on your prospective of the situation and if you were present or not. Our news networks sell headlines and lately the trendy best sellers are antiwar stories and bad war news. It sells! Good news from Iraq just doesn't cut the mustard for network news. Each story has to be more outrageous than someone else's. It's sad but true.
As far as our soldiers torturing prisoners, maybe we should look at Saddam's methods more closely compared to our supposedly horrible ways. Have you seen any of the beheading videos? I always thought the beheadings were done with a sword and one swift strike, but that would be way too humane for the insurgent aholes. They prefer to saw away with a hunting knife with the most horrible of all death sentences. If we show them nude women or have a dog growl at them we're torterous ********. go figure...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

We are better than they are. If we do not rise above their pitiful methods of terror and torture we may as well not fight them at all, as we have become them.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> We are better than they are. If we do not rise above their pitiful methods of terror and torture we may as well not fight them at all, as we have become them.


Go get the FACTS before posting POPPY COCK!


----------

